# Mowing Calculator.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a handy calculator to calculate time to mow acreage in inches or feet. In other words, it's good your lawn mower or rotary mower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.landscapecalculator.com/calculators/mow


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I usually mow my lawn when the city sends me a notice that it's too long. Takes a little longer than suggested mowing time, lol

It seemed to work out about right for me, although some of my fields are pretty peaked so there is a lot of turning and wasted time.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I mow 5 acres an hour in 2nd and 3rd cutting grass with my 9' haybine and that's about what it came up with...4.9 acres. Seems like a pretty good calculator.


----------

